# Pass of Balmaha



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi all.
Could anyone help with information on the owners of the Pass tankers and their fleet?I am particularly interested in the Pass of Balmaha and the Pass of Drumochter.
Many thanks and a happy christmas to you all.
Cheers Mac.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Owned by Bulkoil S.S Co;Ltd, 130/6 Minories, London


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

I worked on the Pass of Balmaha in Birkenhead, and a couple of the other little coastal tankers with the 'Pass'. prefix.
I always thought they were Pan Ocean Anco ships? A friend of mine who sailed in her remembers Cory Maritime as the owner. A confusing issue here.
Regards, 
Pat


----------



## GALTRA (Mar 7, 2006)

This might be of interest = http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/26802/title/pass-of-balmaha/cat/503 All the best Charley


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Looking at the picture I realised that there was more than one ship of that name.

Certainly the "Pass of Balmaha" that I knew was a part of the Panocean-Anco fleet, operationally, in the years 1981 to 84, which was when I recall having to do with them, but of course the ownership might have been different.

This is the ship that I remember:

http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/showphoto.php/photo/39596/title/pass-of-balmaha/cat/503


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

*Pass Of Balmaha*

Thanks everyone for your prompt responses and the photo.Good to hear from you Charley.
Cheers Mac


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

mac 1 said:


> Hi all.
> Could anyone help with information on the owners of the Pass tankers and their fleet?I am particularly interested in the Pass of Balmaha and the Pass of Drumochter.
> Many thanks and a happy christmas to you all.
> Cheers Mac.




PASS OF BALMAHA (1) (1933 - 1941)
O.N. 163387. 758g. 346n. 192.2 x 30.4 x 13.9 feet
T.3-cyl. (15”, 25½” & 41” x 30”) engine by D. Rowan & Company Ltd, Glasgow. 134 NHP. 10kts.
24.8.1933: Launched by Blythswood Ship Building Company Ltd., Glasgow, (Yard No.33) for Bulk Oil Steam Ship Company Ltd, (J. W. Cook & Company Ltd., managers), London. 
9.1933: Completed. 
1939: Chartered by the Ministry of transport for service in the Mediterranean. 
17.10.1941: Whilst under requisition by the Admiralty, enroute to Tobruk, was sunk with a torpedo by the German submarine U 97, at 04:00 hrs. at a position 31.14N., 28.50E.


PASS OF BALMAHA (2) (1958 - 1967) 
O.N. 168800. 784g. 349n. 193.0 x 30.7 x 14.1 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15”, 25½” & 41” x 30”) engine by D. Rowan & Company Ltd., Glasgow. 750ihp.
29.6.1942: Launched as EMPIRE DAMSEL by Grangemouth Dockyard Company Ltd., Grangemouth, (Yard No. 441), for the Ministry of War Transport, London, (C. Rowbotham & Sons, appointed as managers). 
10.1942: Completed. 
1945: Anglo-Saxon Petroleum Company Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1946: Owners rebranded as Ministry of Transport, (same managers.) 
1946: Bulk Oil Steam Ship Company Ltd., (J. W. Cook & Company Ltd., managers), appointed as managers. 
1947: Sold to Bulk Oil Steam Ship Company Ltd., (J. W. Cook & Company Ltd., managers), London and renamed PASS OF BALMAHA. 
1965: Owners rebranded as Cory Maritime Ltd. 
5.1966: Bareboat chartered to interests at Dundalk as a hulk and Lloyd’s Register classification suspended. 
19.2.1967: Arrived under tow at Dalmuir for demolition. 
3.1967: W. H. Arnott, Young Ltd. commenced work.



PASS OF BALMAHA (3) (1975 - 1985)
O.N. 364394. 2,497g. 1,387n. 3,575d. 97.52 x 16.01 x 6.204 metres.
8-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (382 x 457mm) oil engine by Mirrlees Blackstone Ltd., Stockport, geared to controllable pitch propeller. 5,000 BHP. 15 kts.
12.9.1973: Keel laid by R. Dunston (Hessle) Ltd., Hessle upon Humber (Yard No.H.904) for Ocean-Cory Ltd. 
5.11.1974: Launched for Cory Maritime Ltd. (Panocean Shipping & Terminals Ltd., managers). 
7.4.1975: Completed. 
1976: Panocean Storage and Transport Ltd., appointed as managers. 
1.1.1983: Sold to Birt, Potter & Hughes and Cory Maritime Ltd. (P. A. L. Shipping Services Ltd., appointed as managers). 
8.1.1984: Laid up at Swansea for sale. 
1985: Sold to Delta Tanker S.p.A., Italy and renamed DELTAUNO. 
1987: Sold to unknown Italian owners and renamed LOBELIA. 
1990: Sold to Transcontinental Bulker Ltd., Liberia (Italmare SpA, Italy, managers) and renamed LOBSTER. 
1991: Sold to Chrysanthemum Shipping Ltd., Cyprus (International Chemical Transport Belgium NV., Belgium, managers) and renamed LOTUS. 
1994: Sold to Manzini Ltd., Tortola BVI and renamed MARE TITANIUM. 
1994: Renamed TARO. 
1995: Sold to Silver Shipping Ltd., St Vincent (Lauranne Shipping BV, Netherlands, manager) and renamed CONCORDE. 
2001: Sold to Southern Ship Management BV, Netherlands (same managers). 
2002: Blue Ice Ltd., Belize (Interbulker Commercial Corp., Spain, manager) and renamed TENERIFE. 
2006: Renamed BLUE ICE. 




PASS OF DRUMOCHTER (1) (1958 - 1962)
O.N. 169424. 813g. 334n. 193.0 x 30.7 x 13.8 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15", 25½" & 41" x 30") engine by Aitchison, Blair Ltd., Clydebank. 750ihp.
19.10.1944: Launched as EMPIRE BUTE, by A. & J. Inglis Ltd., Glasgow, (Yard No.1286P), for the Ministry of War Transport, (Coastal Tankers Ltd., managers). 
22.12.1944: Completed. 
1945: Anglo-Saxon Petroleum Company Ltd. appointed as managers. 
11.4.1946: Owners rebranded as the Ministry of Transport. 
1946: Sold to Societe Algerriene de Navigation Pour L'Afrique du Nord, (Ch. Schiaffino and Compagnie, managers), Algeria and renamed MILIANA. 
1948: Sold to Scotto, Ambrosino Pugliese Fils et Compagnie, Algeria and renamed RIVOLI. 
1952: Sold to Bulk Oil Steam Ship Company Ltd. (J. W. Cook & Company Ltd., managers), London and renamed PASS OF DRUMOCHTER. 
1962: Sold to Lugari and Filippi, Italy and renamed SANTA GUILIA. 
1970: Sold to Chimigas S. p. A., Italy. 
1971: Sold to "Ciane Anapo" Compania di Nav. e Bunkeraggi S.p.A., Italy. 
1971: Sold to Fratelli Novella, Genoa. 
1971: Demolished by Ditta Lotti at La Spezia.


PASS OF DRUMOCHTER (2) (1975 - 1984)
O.N. 363534. 1,597g. 865n. 2,678d. 80.75 (BB) x 13.64 x 5.563 metres.
6-cyl. 4 S.C.S.A. (380 x 457mm) oil engine by Mirrlees Blackstone Ltd., Stockport, geared to controllable pitch propeller. 3,600 BHP. 13.5 kts.
19.9.1974: Launched by Ysselwerf B.V., Rotterdam (Yard No. 158) for Panocean Shipping & Terminals Ltd., London. 
12.1974: Completed for Panocean Ship Management Ltd., (Panocean Storage and Transport Ltd., managers), London. 
3.1.1975: Delivered. 
1978: P&O sold their 50% share in owners to Ocean Transport & Trading Plc. 
1.1.1983: P.A.L. Shipping Services Ltd., appointed as managers. 
23.11.1984: Sold to Nedlloyd Bulkchem B.V. (Nedlloyd Bulk B.V., managers), Holland and renamed MARE ALTUM. 
1991: Sold to ‘Mare Altum’ Bulkchem Trading GmbH & Cie. (Rickmers Reederei GmbH & Cie., managers), Germany. 
1993: Sold to Fujian Province Petroleum Co., Fujian and renamed MIN YOU 18. 
2003: Sold to Jiu Li Shuen Trading Co. Ltd., Taiwan and renamed ERICA. 
2006: Renamed LUCKY JANE. 
2007: Renamed LUCK JANE. [last reported in service 2008]


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Well done, BillH, on a comprehensive ships' histories!
This from the book "Steam Coasters and Short Sea Traders" by C.V. Waine (Waine Research Publications):
"Another company to enter the oil trades in the 1920's was J.W. Cook & Co, of London, who formed the Bulk Oil S.S. at this time. Their first tanker PASS OF BRANDER was a coaster converted to carry lubricating or heavy fuel oils. This ship was successful and a new clean products tanker (petrol etc.) was completed by the Blythswood Shipping Co Ltd of Glasgow in 1926. This was the trunk decked steam tanker PASS OF MELFORT which could carry 840 tons on a draught of 13 feet. [Illustration: Plate 23 of same book]. The design was very satisfactory and further vessels of the same design, each a little larger than the previous vessel, joined the fleet. The last vessel, PASS OF BALMAHA measuring 192.2' x 30.4' x 13.9', was chosen as the prototype for one group of tankers built during the Second World War. "


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Scurdie said:


> Well done, BillH, on a comprehensive ships' histories!
> This from the book "Steam Coasters and Short Sea Traders" by C.V. Waine (Waine Research Publications):
> "Another company to enter the oil trades in the 1920's was J.W. Cook & Co, of London, who formed the Bulk Oil S.S. at this time. Their first tanker PASS OF BRANDER was a coaster converted to carry lubricating or heavy fuel oils. This ship was successful and a new clean products tanker (petrol etc.) was completed by the Blythswood Shipping Co Ltd of Glasgow in 1926. This was the trunk decked steam tanker PASS OF MELFORT which could carry 840 tons on a draught of 13 feet. [Illustration: Plate 23 of same book]. The design was very satisfactory and further vessels of the same design, each a little larger than the previous vessel, joined the fleet. The last vessel, PASS OF BALMAHA measuring 192.2' x 30.4' x 13.9', was chosen as the prototype for one group of tankers built during the Second World War. "


Bulk Oil Steam Ship Company Ltd.

The company, No. 177331 was first registered on 18th October 1921 as a joint venture by James W. Cook & Company Ltd and Sea Navigation Company Ltd., the latter being appointed as fleet managers.

With a nominal capital of £10,000 in £1 shares, and offices located at 44/46 Lime Street, London EC3, the first two shareholders were given as William Joseph Clarke, wharfinger and Douglas Cable, a steamship manager they being one from each partner.

Under the agreement James W. Cook & Company Ltd, was the larger partner and would nominate three directors whilst Sea Navigation Company Ltd would appoint only two.

Shares were rated as Class ‘A’ with numbers 1 – 5005 held by James W. Cook & Company Ltd. and Class ‘B’ numbers 5006 – 10,000 held by Sea Navigation Company Ltd.

First Directors were registered as

From James W Cook & Company Ltd.
William Clarke Wharfinger.
William Joseph Clarke Wharfinger.
Edward Lankaster Webb Cook	Wharfinger.

From Sea Navigation Company Ltd.
William Johnson Stewart Steamship Manager.
Douglas Cable Steamship Manager.

A Special resolution was passed on 21st October 1924 and confirmed on 5th November 1924 to increase capital to £50,000 through the issue of 40,000 Class ‘A’ £1 shares to James W. Cook & Company Ltd.
At that juncture James W. Cook & Company Ltd, had replaced Sea Navigation Company Ltd, as fleet managers. 

From old do***ents it appears to have perhaps been an uneasy partnership as by 1929 offices had been relocated to 130/138 Minories, London under control of James W. Cook & Company Ltd. Mortgages were arranged for the fleet by James W. Cook & Company Ltd, initially with British Maritime Trust and later with National Westminster Bank. 

On 17th June 1936 a completely rewritten “Articles of Association” do***ent was registered.

A further capital increase this time for £25,000 was approved on 17th October 1958 and registered on 30th October 1958, raising it to £75,000. This meeting was recorded as taking place at Cory Buildings, Fenchurch Street, London and is believed to have been part of the Wm. Cory & Son Ltd, acquisition process.

A Special Resolution passed on 8th August 1963 and registered on 7th September 1963 approved the substitution of Wm. Cory & Son Ltd in the Articles of Association in lieu of James W. Cook & Company Ltd.

A Special Resolution on 8th December 1964 gave approval for the company title to be changed. That resolution was registered with the authorities on 12th December 1964 and the new title was registered on 17th December 1964 as 

Cory Maritime Ltd. 

On 24th February 1993 the appointed liquidator commenced the winding-up process which was concluded on 29th October 1993.


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Pat Kennedy said:


> I worked on the Pass of Balmaha in Birkenhead, and a couple of the other little coastal tankers with the 'Pass'. prefix.
> I always thought they were Pan Ocean Anco ships? A friend of mine who sailed in her remembers Cory Maritime as the owner. A confusing issue here.
> Regards,
> Pat


Used to be a tanker running into south dock,Sunderland in the 50s called Pass of Glenoble, crew used to drink in my dads pub.

Ray


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

Burned Toast said:


> Used to be a tanker running into south dock,Sunderland in the 50s called Pass of Glenoble, crew used to drink in my dads pub.
> 
> Ray


PASS OF GLENOGLE 
O.N. 169419. 813g. 334n. 193.0 x 30.7 x 13.8 feet.
T.3-cyl. (15", 25½" & 41" x 30") engine by D. Rowan & Company Ltd., Glasgow. 750ihp.
28.8.1944: Launched as EMPIRE JURA by A. & J. Inglis Ltd., Glasgow (Yard No.1282P) for the Ministry of War Transport (Coastal Tankers Ltd. designated as managers), London. 
16.10.1944: Completed, Anglo-Saxon Petroleum Company Ltd. appointed as managers. 
1946: Owners restyled the Ministry of Transport (Coastal Tankers Ltd. appointed as managers). 
7.2.1946: Sold to Van Castri*** & Company Ltd., London and renamed SAMSHOO. 
1947: Sold to Samshoo Tanker Company Ltd. (E. Gray & Company, managers), London. 
1951: Sold to Bulk Oil Steam Ship Company Ltd. (J. W. Cook & Company Ltd., managers), London and renamed PASS OF GLENOGLE. 
1961: Sold to Augusto Garolla & Company, Italy and renamed MARCELLO GAROLLA. 
1970: Sold to Sarda Bunkers S.p.A., Italy and renamed MARCELLO G. 
19.2.1972: Whilst at anchor at Naples undergoing repairs developed a list in heavy weather, heeled over and sank. 
2.8.1972: Raised and although declared a constructive total loss was in fact repaired and returned to service by her owners.
21.3.1979: The company Montagna commenced demolition at Naples.


----------



## mac 1 (Aug 19, 2010)

What a trove of information you lads have come up with there.The detail as ever is first class and is a hallmark of this quality site.Thanks to everyone who contributed.
Cheers Mac


----------



## sandman (Jun 11, 2005)

I worked on the Ex Pass of Glenogle (1963)- CY Threesome 74 - Converted to sand Dredger Renamed Sand Sapphire 75-90- Alwardi 5 90-2004 dates approx. She was the the Sand sapphire when I joined her in 79-90.


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

sandman said:


> I worked on the Ex Pass of Glenogle (1963)- CY Threesome 74 - Converted to sand Dredger Renamed Sand Sapphire 75-90- Alwardi 5 90-2004 dates approx. She was the the Sand sapphire when I joined her in 79-90.


PASS OF GLENOGLE (2) (1963 - 1973)
O.N. 304445. 840g. 364n. 203.0 x 33’1” x 13’0”.
Post 1975: 722g. 356n. 1,024d. 61.88 x 10.09 x 3.830 metres.
3-cyl. 2 S.C.S.A. (340 x 570mm) oil engine by Nydqvist & Holm AB, Trollhattan. 980 BHP. 11 kts. Ice class 3.
11.12.1962: Launched by Sir J. Laing & Sons Ltd., Deptford, Sunderland (Yard No.829) for the Bulk Oil Steam Ship Company Ltd., London. 
3.1963: Completed. 
1965: Owners rebranded as Cory Maritime Ltd. 
1973: Sold to Ball and Plumb Ltd., London and renamed CY-THREESOME. 
1974: Sold to Sand Supplies (Western) Ltd., Bristol and renamed SAND SAPPHIRE. 
1975: Converted into a sand dredger. 
1991: Hellebore Ltd. (William O’Hanlon, manager), Waterford and renamed ALWARDI I. 
2001: Demolished.


----------

